
"Apple only pays £3.99 to manufacture a £600 iPhone", claims report. - crocowhile
http://www.chinalaborwatch.org/news/new-352.html
======
garethsprice
Report is unclear that this refers only to the labor cost, and what's involved
in that labor.

Is that $3.99 for someone clipping half a dozen parts together/watching
robots, or is it $3.99 for 18 hours of soldering?

The parts cost around $188, according to iSuppli
([http://www.isuppli.com/Teardowns/News/Pages/iPhone-4-Carries...](http://www.isuppli.com/Teardowns/News/Pages/iPhone-4-Carries-
Bill-of-Materials-of-187-51-According-to-iSuppli.aspx))

------
rick888
it's the software+service+phone that make up the value (and final cost) of the
phone. Not the individual physical parts.

